# F/S Citadel Miniatures and some Bits!



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel and other miniatures/bits that some of you may find usefull or good for a collector that I'm willing to part with.

All the prices can be seen above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

Please state the name of the thread also as I'm selling a large number of miniatures at present*

Please state the name of the thread also as I'm selling a lot of miniatures at present

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Inquisitor Severina and Sevora Devout (one full lassie- half the pack)- £4.*









*Plastic Beasman Regiment (Gors and Ungors)- £13.*








Pic 2








Pic 3









*Dark Eldar Wytches- £9.*









*Dark Elf Black Guard Command (staff on standard is miscast)- £4.*









*High Elf Prince Imric on Dragon Pic 1- £18.*








Pic 2









*wood Elf Hero Torso- £2.*









*Eldar Avatar Head and Torso- £4.*









*Dark Eldar Hellion Body- £2.*









*Dark Eldar Hellion Weapon- £1.*









*high Elf Dragon Prince (no Elven Steed)- £3.*









Thank you for looking,

Darrell.


----------

